# Modern composers of Baroque music



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

I have several records of Federico Sardelli and a record of Jeremy Menuhin, both living and respected performers, writing their own Baroque-like music. Are there any others?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

advokat said:


> I have several records of Federico Sardelli and a record of Jeremy Menuhin, both living and respected performers, writing their own Baroque-like music. Are there any others?


Michael Finnissy's Pious Anthems and Voluntaries. Salvatore Sciarrino's Canzoniere de Scarlatti.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

advokat said:


> I have several records of Federico Sardelli and a record of Jeremy Menuhin, both living and respected performers, writing their own Baroque-like music. Are there any others?


I didn't know about these composers. Listening to a piece by Sardelli now and it's quite lovely. Thank you!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Schnittke died in 1998 but he composed a "Suite In the Old Style":


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

In spite of these fine examples, there is a small group of members who believe that common practice tonality is dead.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

arpeggio said:


> In spite of these fine examples, there is a small group of members who believe that common practice tonality is dead.


I would keep my distance from such people. Who knows what they might think of next.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

TBH I was sceptical about this thread's topic but listening to Sardelli's Cello concerto in Gm, I can hear his appeal. It's a positive sign of our diverse times that he can write like he does (which he does very well indeed) and we should all be thankful, but also tolerant of the fact that new(?) music from the antiquated to the extreme is at our fingertips.

My only nagging worry is that adherence to the pastiche aspect - the compositional parameters - no matter how well worked, can potentially skew the development of any individual voice. But maybe that's not an important paradigm to him and his creativity.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Some great (semi-)contemporary works partially or fully in baroque style:

Mitterer: inwendig losgelöst





Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.1





Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No.2


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

1983 "Jabba's Baroque Recital"



2015 "March of the Resistance"




(compare: 1626 Merck Toch *** Sterck 



)


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

cybernaut said:


> I didn't know about these composers.


Jeremy Menuhin whom I mentioned is, of course, the son of Yehudi Menuhin, and a world-class pianist. His baroque-like record is "The Voice of Rebellion"
This is the album, and this is a link to a review of it, pretty interesting review, IMO. He recorded the disk with his wife, also an excellent piano player.

https://theimaginativeconservative....nt-why-it-matters-timeless-roger-scruton.html


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2021)

*Recomposed by Max Richter - Vivaldi - The Four Seasons - Summer (Official Video)*






Wait for it, wait for it! The recomposition kicks in at around the 2" mark. (You may want to skip the ads at the beginning.)


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

mikeh375 said:


> TBH I was sceptical about this thread's topic but listening to Sardelli's Cello concerto in Gm, I can hear his appeal. It's a positive sign of our diverse times that he can write like he does (which he does very well indeed) and we should all be thankful, but also tolerant of the fact that new(?) music from the antiquated to the extreme is at our fingertips.
> 
> My only nagging worry is that adherence to the pastiche aspect - the compositional parameters - no matter how well worked, can potentially skew the development of any individual voice. But maybe that's not an important paradigm to him and his creativity.


I think you are right about Sardelli´s paradigm. He is, foremost, a musician, and he recorded a lot of Vivaldi and other baroque composers, among them, many discs in the relatively recent Vivaldi series on Naive that I like. He is heading the group MODO ANTIQUO that specialises in HIP performances of baroque misic. He is probably more of a performer-composer than a composer-performer. It seems that composing baroque-like pieces is a side activity for him.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2021)

@Advokat: I'm sure you know this, but for other readers of this fine forum, the Max Richter/Vivaldi link I posted above features the soloist *Daniel Hope* who was a student of Menuhin.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes, I know the piece, the performer, and I like it.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

arpeggio said:


> In spite of these fine examples, there is a small group of members who believe that common practice tonality is dead.


Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

Tell that to Ludovico Einaudi, who is "the most streamed classical artist ever, racking up over 1 million streams a day globally."

https://www.officialcharts.com/char...-top-10-most-streamed-songs-in-the-uk__25787/

I myself am not a big fan of Einaudi...and am not sure if his music should even be classified as classical...it sounds more like Wyndham Hill new age music to me...but that's for others to decide.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

cybernaut said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell that to Ludovico Einaudi, who is "the most streamed classical artist ever, racking up over 1 million streams a day globally."
> 
> ...


If that is not proof of the death of tonality, then I dont know what is. Kept waiting for Joel Osteen to walk on and start the sermon


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

cybernaut said:


> I myself am not a big fan of Einaudi...and am not sure if his music should even be classified as classical...it sounds more like Wyndham Hill new age music to me...but that's for others to decide.


Some fifteen years ago, while on a trip to the States, I bought, I think in B&N, a disc called "Wyndham Hill Bach Variations". Set me back some four bucks. Not exactly the height of sofisticated performance, rather a pleasant background music - Air on windpipes, Passacaglia on something else exotic, and such. There is always time and audience for this kind of music, if well done. Way better than rap or death metal.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

scdcvnxsdkjvchdxszj,v dzxs,kbv


----------

